# Help in Tulare County



## JahDucky (Mar 28, 2010)

Im not sure if this goes here but here goes.

I have to move back to CA and my mom is leaving me to couch surf to get on section 8. I really dont want to be homeless again. I will be on cash assistance and foodies so I can contribute the best I can untill I can get into section 8. It would be quick cause I am having a baby(they bump us to the top of the list). I would stay with one of my home pals but they all live with their parents still. 

I am a great cook btw


----------

